# Stuffed Avacado Fatty Wrapped



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 11, 2022)

My wife found this somewhere. I just did the cooking.

Avocado halved and stuffed with pepperjack cheese.
She put the halves back together and did a fatty (ball) wrap.







I put in the bronco. Turn in 30 mins.












Now they are raedy for her and SIL.






i dont like avocado, they do.


----------



## bigfurmn (Jul 11, 2022)

Holy damn that looks good. I’ll have to show my wife that one. Do you have any pics of putting it together? I’m really curious. I wanna try it.


----------



## bertman (Jul 11, 2022)

That's something I would have to try for the wife as well. It looks like you used sausage. Was it regular breakfast sausage? Did the avocado take on much smoke? And what kind of wood?

Sorry. So many questions, but this hit a nerve.


----------



## SmokinGame (Jul 12, 2022)

Looks delicious! I could see this for breakfast or dinner.

I will have to try this. Not sure about my wife though. Not much of an avocado fan.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 12, 2022)

Now that's a different spin on the fatty. NIce job.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 12, 2022)

Brian , now that looks interesting. Not a big fan of avocado, but I could give that a taste test

David


----------



## sandyut (Jul 12, 2022)

Yum!  ive stuffed them with pulled pork and such as well.  Like an ABT -stuff with whatcha got.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 13, 2022)

Dont have any pics of her putting it all together.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 13, 2022)

bertman said:


> That's something I would have to try for the wife as well. It looks like you used sausage. Was it regular breakfast sausage? Did the avocado take on much smoke? And what kind of wood?
> 
> Sorry. So many questions, but this hit a nerve.


She used 80/20 ground beef, seasoned.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 13, 2022)

Thanks for this Rick. Wife is an avocado junkie and she would love this. I like them as well. Pretty surprised it stayed so bright green inside


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jul 13, 2022)

I’m going to try this one too!
Thanks for posting!


----------



## Danblacksher (Aug 2, 2022)

going to have to try these for sure!


----------



## clifish (Aug 2, 2022)

Looks great,  I could see stuffing these with pulled pork as well.


----------

